

Ask HN: Votes and edited comments - motxilo

In the following scenario:<p>1) I vote up a comment.
2) Later on, the author of the comment edits its contents.
3) After such change, I don't consider the comment valuable as before anymore.<p>Shouldn't I be able to vote it down? In reality, I am asking if the positive/negative votes for a comment should be rolled back when the comment is edited. It makes sense to me that users vote for a comment in particular, not the future versions of it.
======
nametoremember
Yes, there are a lot of things broken on HN but it works well enough and
people use it so they probably won't get fixed.

------
pbhjpbhj
As things stand, no one else knows you upvoted it any way. Better just not to
vote for anything, only downvote. It's possible that someone can change a
negative comment to make it look bad that you downvoted it but it's a pretty
edge case and HN only shows that a bunch of people downvoted something, not
who.

